

At hacking contest, Google Chrome falls to third zero-day attack - deedub
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/03/googles-chrome-browser-on-friday.ars

======
nextparadigms
It seems the $1 million in awards actually worked. Last time around Pwn2Own
hackers didn't even bother to try and hack Chrome.

~~~
gcp
Not sure. The "undefeated for 2 years" badge also meant that whoever did it
first had serious boasting rights. Might end up being worth more than the 60k
prize.

Saying the prize is 1M (it isn't!) is just eating the marketing.

------
fjarlq
Wired has a bit of additional coverage:

[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/zero-days-for-
chrom...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/zero-days-for-chrome/)

------
gnuvince
Though I find these contests very interesting, I can only wish that as much
resources was spent to develop a viable alternative to C++ that would make
many of those vulnerabilities impossible. Languages like Rust, ATS and BitC
come to mind.

~~~
veyron
> viable alternative to C++ that would make many of those vulnerabilities
> impossible

Could you explain this a bit more? Is there a vulnerability which is
specifically due to a C++ quirk?

~~~
gcp
Many of these exploits use buffer overflows, use-after-free, etc. They're
specific to manual memory management.

------
nl
Previous discussion (which is worth reading):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3677152>

------
troymc
That pink pony has a striking similarity to another:
<http://www.djangopony.com/>

~~~
masklinn
Only in that they're both pink and ponies, TFA's pink pony comes from the
MLP:FiM show[0] whereas Django's pony mascot comes from "... and a Pony"[1]

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Little_Pony:_Friendship_is_M...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Little_Pony:_Friendship_is_Magic)

[1] <http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/01/and-a-pony.html> (it's older
than that, but that's a good enough resource)

~~~
troymc
Oh dear, how embarrassing. I really should have done more research on pink
ponies before making a comment. Lesson learned!

~~~
masklinn
Indeed, modern pink-ponydom is a minefield, it's not to be treaded lightly.

------
runn1ng
Breaking walls is what Pinkie Pie does, though.

